# Woom 2 - Freilauf wechseln



## Bloodhound (12. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

hat einer von euch schonmal den Freilauf vom Woom2 gewechselt bzw. repariert?

Danke & Schöne Grüße


----------



## Roelof (12. Oktober 2016)

Nein, war bisher noch kein Thema bei den Nachbarbengeln. Was tut er denn oder tut er nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe es gebraucht gekauft und der Freilauf müsste mal gewechslt werden, da er schon einiges an Sand gefressen hat und sich auch so entsprechend läuft.
Am Anfang lief auch die Kurbel im Freilauf mit, was ich aber mit dünnen Öl ihm austreiben konnte.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen das man den wohl euch einfach gegen einen anderen Tauschen könnte.
Denn z.b.: Oder?


----------



## Roelof (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der sollte zum Tauschen sein, aber da gibt es unterschiedliche Standards bei Gewinde und Werkzeugaufnahme. Damit kenne ich mich leider zu wenig aus. :-(


----------



## cbert80 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bloodhound schrieb:


> Ich habe es gebraucht gekauft und der Freilauf müsste mal gewechslt werden, da er schon einiges an Sand gefressen hat und sich auch so entsprechend läuft.
> Am Anfang lief auch die Kurbel im Freilauf mit, was ich aber mit dünnen Öl ihm austreiben konnte.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich gesehen das man den wohl euch einfach gegen einen anderen Tauschen könnte.
> Denn z.b.: Oder?


Am besten das HR ausbauen und zum nächsten Händler/Fahrradwerkstatt gehn. Da den Freilauf runterschrauben bzw runterschrauben lassen. Dann kannst du den Gewindedurchmesser checken. Zum montieren braucht's ja kein Werkzeug mehr.


----------



## Dkjunior89 (13. Oktober 2016)

Am 2er ist das gleiche wie am 3er.
Ein Dicta Freilaufritzel mit 16 Zähnen.
Somit ist es ein Freilauf für Große Ritzelgewinde mit 1.370" x 24tpi
Ich hab meins günstig bei www.singlespeedshop.com gekauft , da gibt's auch den passenden Abnehmer

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Bloodhound (13. Oktober 2016)

Hi Dennis,

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Th74 (13. April 2018)

Hallo, ich hänge mich mal an den alten Thread an in der Hoffnung, hier die Spezialisten zu erreichen.

Wir haben gestern ein Woom 2 für unsere 3-jährige Tochter bekommen und direkt festgestellt, dass der Freilauf recht laut ist.
Wie ist Eure Erfahrung damit, ist dies normal oder könnte hier ein Defekt vorliegen ?

Ich hoffe, dass es so seine Richtigkeit hat und wir das Rad heute dann endlich ausprobieren können. 
(Gestern war unsere Tochter damit nur als Laufrad in der Wohnung unterwegs, denn wenn ich es zurückschicken muss kann sie es ja vorher nicht benutzen)

Schonmal Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.
Thorsten


----------



## Bloodhound (13. April 2018)

Hi,
laut ist nun relativ. Da es gekapselt ist wird man dort auch nicht ran kommen und fett rein zumachen. 
Du kannst es mit Öl probieren, aber ich würde im Zweifel dort bei Woom mal ne Mail schreiben und schauen was die sagen. 
Ich denke aber wenn der Freilauf richtig funktioniert und es nicht groß stört, würde ich es dabei belassen. 
Vielleicht ist es auf der Straße nicht mehr so laut. Da es nicht so Hallt wie in der Wohnung.


----------



## Th74 (13. April 2018)

OK, danke, so sehe ich das eigentlich auch.
Töchterchen hatte sich nur über das Geräusch beschwert, da sie das vom Laufrad natürlich nicht kannte.
Und bei genauem hinhören kam es mir dann halt auch etwas laut vor...


----------



## stupito (27. April 2019)

Hallo,

hat schonmal jemand das Freilaufritzel vom woom 3 (2019) gewechselt? Was ist das kleinste was man da verbauen kann? Die Übersetzung 25/15 war schnell zu klein.. 12 Zähne hinten wären super..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. April 2019)

13er ist das minimum wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Bei unserem Woom habe ich 30mm gemessen. Das wären Bmx Freiläufe wie dieser hier https://www.bikester.at/fahrradteil...IVUeWaCh0GqQOLEAQYASABEgLXV_D_BwE&ev_chn=shop


----------



## stupito (30. April 2019)

Super. Danke für den Tipp. Werde berichten wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## McFlury (16. August 2020)

Welchen Abzieher benötige ich denn um den originalen Freilauf abzubekommen?


----------



## McFlury (24. August 2020)

stupito schrieb:


> Super. Danke für den Tipp. Werde berichten wie es geklappt hat.


Hast du den Freilauf tauschen können?  Ich finde nicht den richtigen.


----------



## franz_m22 (6. Oktober 2020)

Wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie beim Woom 2. 
Welchen Abzieher brauch ich für den Woom3 Freilauf 15t? ca. 30mm Durchmesser


----------

